# صناعة الزجاج



## بابكريحى (8 سبتمبر 2011)

سنتحدث هنا، عن صناعة الزجاج، ووالإمكانات العمرانية للزجاج.

يضع المرء على عينيه زجاجتين، وثالثه على يمينه تضيء له البيت، يطفئ جهاز التلفزيون، لينظر من خلال النافذة، فيتأكد له بأن الزجاج في كل مكان، وليس هناك حدود لاستعماله. لكن هل نعرف كيف يصنع؟

يصنع الزجاج من الرمال، وهو المادة الأكثر انتشارا على الأرض. علما أن مزايا الزجاج تختلف كليا عن الرمال. فالزجاج لا يعتبر مادة صلبة، بل هو سائل لزج يتصلب عند لبرودة.

نحصل على الزجاج من نار الفرن. عبر آنية من المواد المقاومة للصهر هي البوتقة. يحضر صانع الزجاج خليطا يحتوي على ستين أو سبعين بالمائة من رمل السيليكون الذي يتكون في معظمه من ثاني أكسيد السيليكون أو السيليكيا. 

تشكل هذا الخليط من بلورات، هي عبارة عن شبكة ذرات منسقه جيدا ومتماسكة فيما بينها بروابط ثابتة.

يضيف صانع الزجاج إلى هذا الخليط عدد من العناصر الأخرى التي تساعد على الانصهار، وهي تتشكل من الصودا والبوتاس وحجر الكلس أو صدف المحار.

تستعمل هذه المواد لتعزيز الانصهار الذي يتم بدرجة حرارة تصل إلى ألف وخمسمائة درجه مئوية، تحول دون هشاشة الزجاج بتعرضه لدرجة حرارة مرتفعه.

يسخن صانع الزجاج الخليط، فيؤدي التسخين إلى تحطيم تركيبة البلورة الرملية وتفاعل جميع العناصر فيما بينها، لتشكل مزيجا تنعدم فيه البنية محددة. يؤدي انعدام هذه البنية إلى تمتع الزجاج بمزاياه المدهشة، ومن يبنها إمكانية التحكم بشكل جديد له.

حين يصبح الزجاج الذائب جاهزا للنفخ، يجمع صانع الزجاج كمية منه حول قضيب طويل مجوف، ثم ينفخ فيه إلى أن تنتفخ الكتلة المنصهرة وتتحول إلى فقاعه.

تحدد قولبة القضيب المستمرة شكل هذه المادة باستخدام إناء معدني أو حديدي أو خشبي، يسمونه مارقر، وقد يتم ذلك يدويا باستخدام صحيفة مبلله.

يقسو الزجاج بمجرد أن يلامسه الهواء البارد. ثم يعاد تسخينه بالفرن كي تتابع عملية تحديد بنيته، إلى أن يتخذ شكله النهائي.

في ختام هذه العملية، ولأن الزجاج يكون هشا بعد، يوضع في الفرن للمرة الأخيرة كي يمنح القوة والصلابة، ما يمنح الزجاج قدرة على تحمل صدمات الحرارة التي يمكن أن تضعفه.

وبما انه لن يسخن للانصهار، بل لمجرد تسخينه، من الأفضل أن يتمكن من تحمل المتغيرات التي تطرأ على الحرارة من حوله. تكمن التقنية الأخرى باستعمال مصباح البروبين لتحديد بنية العمل المطلوب.

توضع الجزيئات في حركة دائمة، ما يجعل اللهيب من الزجاج مطواعا ومطاطا دون إذابته. يمكن العمل بالزجاج وهو بارد أيضا ونقشه باستعمال أداة مدببة أو باللجوء إلى تركيبة كيميائية كحامض الهيدرو فلوريك. نادرا ما يقوم صانع زجاج النوافذ بحفر قطعته، يل يكتفي بتوجيه الإنارة من خلال تعدد الألوان وكثافة الزجاج.

للقيام بذلك يستعمل الفنان قطع من الزجاج الملون.

وربما يلونها بنفسه أيضا، باستعمال الكلورايد او سلفات الفضة كأساس للطلاء يعمل كماص للتفاعل الكيميائي بين مكونات الزجاج وأملاح الفضة.

تسمح هذه العملية للون بان يلتحق نهائيا بالزجاج، رغم احتفاظه بشفافيته ليمنح ذلك زجاج النوافذ المصقول مواصفات نوعية عالية.

لصناعة زجاج النوافذ الملون، تستخدم تقنية الرصاص وهي التقنية الأقدم والأكثر شيوعا.

نبدأ أولا بدراسة دور الضوء في الغرفة التي سيوضع فيها زجاج النافذة الملون ، ثم ننكب على صناعة مجموعة من العينات الصغيرة عن العمل، تقارب عشر الحجم المطلوب. نقوم بعدها بصناعة نموذج من الورق المقوى لتكوين فكرة عن حجم النافذة الكامل.

نضع رقما على كل قطعة من النماذج، حين يتم قصها تستعمل كقالب يقص الزجاج بالاعتماد عليها، وبذلك تكون احجية من قطع الزجاج قد صنعت.

يمكن لصانع الزجاج حينها ان ينتقل نحو الخطوة التاليه. وهي تمكن بتثبيت كل قطع الزجاج في قنوات رصاص طوليه.

لتتماسك قنوات الرصاص جيدا يتم تثبيتها بتلحيمها بنقاط لحام صغيره.

لتغطى بعدها بمعجون يمنع الماء من التسرب اليها، عند هذه النقطه. يصبح اللزجاج الملون جاهزا للتركيب.

ويعتمد جماله حينها على نوعية الانارة المحيطة بالمكان الذي ركب به.

زجاج النوافذ الملون لم يكن في الماضي مجرد قطع من الزجاج، بل كان يقص حكايات من البداية حتى النهايه، تحمل المعني، وتتميز بالتشويق. فن صناعة الزجاج قديم للغايه، ولكن قبل ان يبرعوا بذلك الفن، كان صانعوه قد ابدعوا بصناعة مادة قريبة منه: السيراميك.


----------



## aidsami (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا اخونا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة


----------

